# Middle Keys Tarpon Flys



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Look up some palalo worm patterns. Even if there isn't a hatch they will still eat them. If you find any rolling juvies a size 2 gurgler about 2 inches long is hard to beat.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks el9. Will see what I can find and tie as many variants as possible.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have a favorite pattern or two... make a point of tying them in two different sizes... sometimes a smaller version of a pattern that got refused is just the ticket. When I tied for one shop in Islamorada they always wanted patterns in two sizes for just that reason.... and if you go to that smaller size don't forget to reduce your leader size as well (while at the same time keeping the length or even extending it a bit to "get the bite"...). Hope this helps.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Throw the worm! It works!!


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Following this because I will be in Long Key the 20th-22nd trying to feed some poons and of course chase the ghost fish....


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. Ill be down there the 20th - 24th, so will let you know how we do.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

Worm will work,but there are plenty of other patterns that should get you some eats.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you fishing the tournament?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Im not, no. Just going down to test my luck.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> Im not, no. Just going down to test my luck.


Good luck, I will be on Conch Key June 25-30, doing the same!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> Im not, no. Just going down to test my luck.


Bring some Toad flys in light colors. And some EP baitfish don't use EP use Congo fibers. Yes I am protesting EP


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks cptsdr, you as well.
Ive got chartreuse/white, chartreuse/green, and yellow/white toads coming with me, permit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> Thanks cptsdr, you as well.
> Ive got chartreuse/white, chartreuse/green, and yellow/white toads coming with me, permit.


Good luck


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Did you have any luck? Weather was howling when I was there... Winds on Monday the 20th at least at 25 mph constant and nice sized white caps all day long... Tuesday shit show of storms and only cleared up at around 4ish but I couldn't find a marina that was open past 6... After that Wednesday just decided to go launch at flamingo and caught some nice reds. Tarpon fishing was a bust for us


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nick said:


> Did you have any luck? Weather was howling when I was there... Winds on Monday the 20th at least at 25 mph constant and nice sized white caps all day long... Tuesday shit show of storms and only cleared up at around 4ish but I couldn't find a marina that was open past 6... After that Wednesday just decided to go launch at flamingo and caught some nice reds. Tarpon fishing was a bust for us


That's fishin.....


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

True that, very saddening cause I have mad tarpon fever and it has yet to be satisfied...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

We weren't in the middle keys, but we fed a couple of these (Black Death on a 2/0 SL12 hook) to a pair of tarpon yesterday. 

I'll always have a few in the box from now on.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

We didnt do too hot either. Conditions were definitely a bit rough on Monday and Tuesday. I was able to find some fish on Wednesday/Thursday and get a couple looks, but no eats unfortunately. Didnt fish the entire day as the girlfriends were with us, so we had to get some snorkeling in there somewhere. Part of the issue was fishing from a larger Panga without the ability to pole to their lines. Wanted to make sure we maintained distance from the locals and any Tournament traffic as well.
Was a good learning experience, so I'll get them next time. Definitely wont be leaving my skiff in the garage on my next trip down.
Heading out to Boca Grande tomorow to see if I can redeem myself.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> We weren't in the middle keys, but we fed a couple of these (Black Death on a 2/0 SL12 hook) to a pair of tarpon yesterday.
> 
> I'll always have a few in the box from now on.


and.??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Black Death has been a standby for years and years.... Here's a pic of the ones I used to do for shops....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> and.??


Didn't wanna derail...but since you asked...

Hopped off the anchor ball and chased the first fish for about 15 min. Very large fish...three or four jumps but too big to get fully airborne...got it within about 4-5' of a leader touch and it saw the boat and was immediately into the backing again. (NRX Pro 1 w/ Nautilus Silver King) Buddy was applying as much heat as possible. Hook pulled.

I was stoked though...first time experience for me...saw the fish from the platform, called it as she approached us, buddy made the shot about 50' off my 9 oclock, "right there...let it sink...strip...strip...SHE'S ON IT...OH MY GOD...HIT HER!" She basically ate at my feet and chaos ensued. Can't wait to do it again.

On my fish my buddy called it approaching from the stern about 60' out on the port side. My first shot was left of where I wanted to be so I picked it up and put it back on target where I wanted it. Stripped it once and a hole opened in the water and my fly disappeared with a flash of silver and foam. I hit it and had the line ripped right out of my hands. Recovered the line and hit her again. Felt her surge and then she was gone. The end of the line was chaffed and broken. Either the knot pulled or the slack between strikes put the line in a bad place and it got cut off.

Can't wait to do it again. Its a visceral experience for sure.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Black Death has been a standby for years and years.... Here's a pic of the ones I used to do for shops....


That's a pile of mayhem Bob. Very nice.

The tarpon had turned their noses up at bunnies, toads, and a borski zima but they didn't hesitate when the black death was in their face. No hesitation at all.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Black Death has been a standby for years and years.... Here's a pic of the ones I used to do for shops....


Bob, that must have been a while back cause to my knowledge, that fly (standard Black Death) wore itself out about 10yrs ago! I've probably haven't fished one since 2003! But they were the hot item in the late 90's and early 2000's. Bob, I have to say yours look like beauts! Love those lil painted on eyes!

Chris, it's hard to keep fish buttoned with that hook!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Bob, that must have been a while back cause to my knowledge, that fly (standard Black Death) wore itself out about 10yrs ago! I've probably haven't fished one since 2003! But they were the hot item in the late 90's and early 2000's. Bob, I have to say yours look like beauts! Love those lil painted on eyes!
> 
> Chris, it's hard to keep fish buttoned with that hook!



Black Death was an old pattern when I first started tying for shops in 1979.... Those colors along with black and purple will always work -but from time to time they'll be forgotten in favor of newer patterns....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Black Death has been a standby for years and years.... Here's a pic of the ones I used to do for shops....


Bob,

Your pile of Black Death flies kept reminding me of something that I couldn't put my finger on and then it finally hit me. 



There was a pile of these stinging black and red large stink bugs that I found near a desolate beach on St Thomas USVI, an that pile of flies reminded me of that pile of bugs that fly! Lol I'm sure if I fell on them I would have suffered the "Black Death!" lol Not trying to demoralize your flies (they've very good), just a funny thing worth sharing (off topic tho).


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Black Death was an old pattern when I first started tying for shops in 1979.... Those colors along with black and purple will always work -but from time to time they'll be forgotten in favor of newer patterns....


Bob, what hooks (style and size) do you prefer to tie this pattern on? I'm out of SL12s and will be picking up some new hooks soon. Would appreciate advice there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For tarpon you're looking for strong (ex. strong) and sharp.... I tie with a variety of hooks depending on the order.... Mostly, these days its an Owner aki (aki is japanese for yellowfin tuna....) and I buy them in bulk, by the thousand per size.... Next is the Tiemco 600sp (both the Owner and the Tiemco are black nickel hooks and come razor sharp).... Now back to a couple of hook patterns that have been around longer than I have... by Mustad -the 7766 or the 3407ss (the ss doesn't stand for stainless -it's a double strength hook..). Both of the Mustads I've cited need sharpening (and I do that before tying with them....).


----------

